# Should I take the dirt bak out of Kimo's enclosure?



## Max713 (Jul 29, 2011)

A few weeks ago, I re-did Kimo's enclosure and added a 2x1x1 area of soil for him to burrow in.
He took to it great, and has a nice burrow dug for himself.






But lately (the last week), he hasn't been quite like himself. He's been spending almost all his time sleeping... and when he's out, he seems to be lethargic and uninterested. The last few days he didn't even come out, so I would pull the dirt away from the entrance of his burrow and lure him out with food.
His schedule was: Every day around 2 he would get fed, then I'd put him in the tub to do his business. Then I'd let him roam the house, with an available basking position, after about 45 minutes I'd open back up his enclosure and let him go back in his house when he decided to.

Today, he didn't eat much, or even go when in the tub, which he does every day... He barely moved while outside his enclosure, and went straight back to his burrow after I opened his enclosure up.

I just don't really know what I should do. Am I stressing him out by handling him too much outside his enclosure? Is the dirt having some kind of ill effect on him? 

It's like he's a new to me Tegu again, I never fucking see him! I'm thinking I'm going to be removing all the soil from his enclosure tomorrow unless you guys can convince me otherwise.
He was doing great, out and active most of the day, eating/growing like crazy.
He hasn't huffed at me for a long time, and never runs anymore, I mean he seems to be completely tamed down, but it seems like he just doesn't like me, he's no longer scared, he just doesn't like me...
Should I just leave him alone, stop the baths and daily roaming? Up until this week, he was extremely active while out of his enclosure, investigating everything, including me, it was fun! But things seem to have gone downhill fast...

Does anyone have any input? I'm getting very discouraged... I try to do everything right by him, and give him above and beyond the best care and diet, but I don't seem to be seeing any of the rewards. He's been with me for over 7 months now, I figured we would be in better standings by now. He'll be a year old on the 18th of August, and is just over 34" long.


His enclosure specs:
4x3x3
115F basking position
80F Cool side (I can't get it any cooler with 90F daytime temps here)
His adult enclosure will be started soon...


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't really have any advice other than my Tegu will stay in his burrow all day sometimes. He hasn't come out at all today, and I don't worry about him at all. He was out a good part of the day yesterday and ate 3 small rats. Alot of people use cypress mulch exclusively and have good results with it. If it makes you feel better pull out the dirt and see how he reacts.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmmm... It sounds a bit like tegu puberty to me. Tegus get a little moody when they hit about a year old. That's the only thing I can think of hopefully someone else can chime in. Don't remove the dirt. Especially if it makes him feel comfortable. Tegus find comfort in burrows.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2011)

I think you should meet his needs and let him do what he is going to do...

I think providing him with a burrow area is a great idea. I do not think you should take it away....

The second half of summer Tegus need to bulk up for the winter. That's their nature. It makes sense that they are "lazier" the second half of summer...


----------



## Max713 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone.

I've calmed down a little now, it was a long day, and I was just really frustrated.

I don't think I'll take his soil away, you guys are right about that.
I'd still like your opinions on whether or not I'm over stressing him by interacting with him so much though.
I never force him, or man handle him. I pull him out of his enclosure against his will at times, but I do so gently, and not forcefully. If he squirms to get away, I let him down, and pick him up again.

He show's zero aggression, and little to no fear. He's just apprehensive, and in general doesn't seem to like me. I've had him long enough now, I can really read his moods. At time's, it almost seems like he's smiling, and enjoys investigating me and my surroundings, sometimes he will even come to investigate me from across the room when roaming. Other times, he just watches with me with a look of distain, unfortunately the ladder seems to be the more common attitude lately. Maybe it is just puberty... but I REALLY want to end up with a Tegu that seeks my attention, one that greets me at his enclosure door, even if it is only because he's expecting food. I want a tegu like this!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqFMbApxNzA


----------



## Max713 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 30, 2011)

thats years of tamming and being around him and great care after years im sure he will be like that ive read the older they get the more tamier they happen to get if you give them the right care and handle them often. how old is yours? that tegu is 8 years old alot of time to get tame and work with his owner. keep it up youll get there also rememeber they arent robots they have there own personalitys just gotta love them and work with them no matter what happens goodluck love your enclosure too


----------



## Max713 (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe I'm expecting to much too soon, Kimo will be a year old on the 18th of August.


----------

